# MKVI JSW Center Console removal/E-brake cable replacement



## eeexel (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all,
The e-brake cables in my 2011 JSW have siezed up and need replacement. My only problem at this point is how to remove the center console to remove the cables from the e-brake lever. As you'll see in the picture, I've gotten the "cover" portion Of the console off, but just can't figure out what/how to remove what's below. Any one got any ideas of what I gotta do?


----------



## Socal87 (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out this thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4993498-Disassembling-center-console

You don't have to completely remove the center tunnel cover; there are 2 transverse screws near the gearshift that make this difficult, but you can rotate it up enough to get to the screw at the front, so you can rotate the whole armrest assembly up from the back and access the parking brake adjuster.

If you can find where to get the cables please let me know. I am in need of one as well.


----------

